# Hair Algae, New tank, Dwarf baby tears



## bcbishop (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey everyone,

My problem is i have green hair algae on my dwaft babytears. Not a lot but its there.

My tank is about a month old now.
My tank is a 20g long with a aquaticlife 30" dual t5 ho running 7 hours a day.
I have 2 bags of fine eco complete for substrate.
I dose co2 booster everyday along with a constant run of co2 from my DIY setup. (no fish yet)
I don't have a drop checker yet but i am going to do a ph drop test today.

I also dose api leaf booster once a week.

Any ideas on how to get rid of this hair?

I do have a lot of new growth everywhere.

Also the last two photos show some brown leafs on the plants. Is this them just getting used to the tank still? or something else?

Thank you for any info!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

That's A LOT of light for a 20g with no co2. That hair algae is because you have way too much light over the tank. I'd suggest cutting your photo period way down and raising the lights up off the tank a few inches


----------



## bcbishop (Dec 7, 2013)

I am running co2 non stop with my diy co2 setup. I'm only running my lights for 7 hours. But I can find a way to raise the lights up. Thanks


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

You can try floating plants or put a screen mesh to block some light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

id just trim it off, it will grow back in like a week. its a fast grower afterall


----------

